

Coolmaster site hacked - tekni5

Appears that the US Coolmaster website http:&#x2F;&#x2F;us.coolermaster.com has been hacked.<p>If you Google &quot;xMr.Goreman404_IDx&quot; you&#x27;ll see a bunch of websites have been hit by the same person(s).<p>Does anyone have any clue what exploit was used, and how to patch it, if it&#x27;s a common vulnerability?
======
onelittleindian
This guy definitely used SQLi.

------
anon3_
Anyone have an archive of this? The link won't work.

